# Keeping a poodle fluffy



## ChewieDaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I am fairly new at grooming my poodle and I love it when his hair is straight. I keep his coat long. I used a 4f on him about 6 weeks ago and he's just starting to have the lenght I like. A little longer and fluffy would be just what I want.

He a chocolate brown, 17 months old, miniature poodle. I just got a laube magnum dryer to dry him. I use B2B One step silky shampoo and conditioner all in one. I ordered ice on ice and B2B Oatmeal Conditioner w/Anti-Stat. Not sure if those will help and which one I'll like best.

I have a comb my sister gave me with one half small and one half bigger teeth. Should I get a comb to get his hair fluffier? and if yes which one? I'll be (attempting to) scissoring him so it's why I wonder if the comb I have is ok.

Also do you have any suggestions on what I could do to keep the hair straight for the longuest time possible? 

I had him groomed in the spring and when I combed him his hair would go back to that freshly groomed look for a month! It was expensive but he looked sooo gorgeous I decided I wanted to learn everything I could about grooming.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

In order to get a curly coat straight, its the blow drying and the brushing while drying. That straightens the coat. I recommend using the Laube to get him "mostly" dry, then use a human hair dryer, set on low heat, and dry while you use a slicker brush (my favorite for fluff drying is a Chris Christensen slicker) to brush the coat in small sections. You will be able to see the coat dry and straighten. It sounds like your comb is a greyhound comb, and I assume its metal..if not, toss it and get a metal one. That will work for you while you are scissoring and combing the hair back up. The Ice on Ice is great for really thick, coarse coats that you can't get a comb thru. I like it best when I add an ounce of Day to Day Conditioner to it though..( the large bottle of Ice on Ice). As you learn and get better at grooming him, you can do a nice lamb trim, with crest and full legs. It will give you that fluffy look, without making him look like he has no neck or legs. That can happen if the overall body is just full and fluffy. ;0 There are many more great groomers on this board who can help you out as well.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

the longer the amount of coat the better it will stay and look more straight, like stated the drying is the most important part of getting the coat to look nice for longer i no the products are diffrent here in the uk but after iv done a poodle i usally mist with c/c thick and thinkner or what ever its called its like an extra fine hairspray


----------



## ChewieDaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Greeco and Merrow. I washed and dried him today for the first time with the laube dryer. I didn't use a hand dryer because the laube hose gets hot to the touch after a bit and the air is warm. My hand dryer is off and hot and gets really hot quickly so I'd be afraid to burn him.

Yes the comb is metal. Makes sense that the longer the hair the easier to get it to stand too. Here he is, what do you think?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Aww..he's a cutie! He looks like he was dried well with the HV dryer. I would then fluff him out. If you don't want to use a human hair dryer, you can use the Laube on low, but you must be brushing while you are doing it. Mist with a finshing spray, and brush and dry that area. That will make the coat nice and straight and fluffed, and the heat from the dryer will "set" it so that it lasts as long as possible.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

ChewieDaddy said:


> Here he is, what do you think?


He's SOOO CUTE! I love Poodles that are kept long. They're so plush!


----------



## ChewieDaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> Aww..he's a cutie! He looks like he was dried well with the HV dryer. I would then fluff him out. If you don't want to use a human hair dryer, you can use the Laube on low, but you must be brushing while you are doing it. Mist with a finshing spray, and brush and dry that area. That will make the coat nice and straight and fluffed, and the heat from the dryer will "set" it so that it lasts as long as possible.


Thanks! I brushed him but it seemed it wasn't doing much. I think it was drying too fast or I started brushing too late. Next time I'll use a spray and the dryer on low like you said. I've ordered the thick N thicker and hopefully it will help too.

thanks again


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ChewieDaddy said:


> Thanks! I brushed him but it seemed it wasn't doing much. I think it was drying too fast or I started brushing too late. Next time I'll use a spray and the dryer on low like you said. I've ordered the thick N thicker and hopefully it will help too.
> 
> thanks again



It will take some practice to get everything down, and feel comfortable doing it. The Thick N Thicker is great for scissoring the legs. Its a mild hairspray really, and helps keep limp hair standing for scissoring. 

When you try brushing while drying, be sure to use a slicker, NOT a pin brush. The slicker is going to stretch and pull the coat straight, which is what gives you the fluff.


----------



## ChewieDaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> It will take some practice to get everything down, and feel comfortable doing it. The Thick N Thicker is great for scissoring the legs. Its a mild hairspray really, and helps keep limp hair standing for scissoring.
> 
> When you try brushing while drying, be sure to use a slicker, NOT a pin brush. The slicker is going to stretch and pull the coat straight, which is what gives you the fluff.


I wrote CC to ask what I would need for him. She gave me a list with a round pin brush and this one to detangle. I guess it's not good enough to fluff dry?

"A mini sized pin brush in a slicker brush type body with ground polished tips and a lightweight beechwood body. Glides through the coat with less wrist movement than standard designed pin brushes with this new state-of-the-art design. The angle and the contours of the handle will do all the work for you opposed to your wrist being at a constant angle. Excellent for tired wrist and carpal tunnel. This size is suited for small breeds."


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ChewieDaddy said:


> I wrote CC to ask what I would need for him. She gave me a list with a round pin brush and this one to detangle. I guess it's not good enough to fluff dry?
> 
> "A mini sized pin brush in a slicker brush type body with ground polished tips and a lightweight beechwood body. Glides through the coat with less wrist movement than standard designed pin brushes with this new state-of-the-art design. The angle and the contours of the handle will do all the work for you opposed to your wrist being at a constant angle. Excellent for tired wrist and carpal tunnel. This size is suited for small breeds."
> 
> View attachment 10776


I really don't find pin brushes useful at all, unless you are dealing with LONG coats, growing coat, saving coats. A slicker is best when you are keeping the dog 1-3 inches long, with regular haircuts. CC slickers are GREAT though. You won't get straight and fluffy with a pin brush. There isn't enough pins to stretch and grab the coat to pull it straight while drying. Your pup isn't long enough coated IMO to have a pin brush be useful. If you were growing coat for show, then yes...but fluffy pet trims, no. IMO, the only brushes/combs you need at all for your dog, is a good CC slicker, and a greyhound comb. Those will do all the jobs necessary for a good drying session, brush/combout session, and for scissoring.


----------



## ChewieDaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> I really don't find pin brushes useful at all, unless you are dealing with LONG coats, growing coat, saving coats. A slicker is best when you are keeping the dog 1-3 inches long, with regular haircuts. CC slickers are GREAT though. You won't get straight and fluffy with a pin brush. There isn't enough pins to stretch and grab the coat to pull it straight while drying. Your pup isn't long enough coated IMO to have a pin brush be useful. If you were growing coat for show, then yes...but fluffy pet trims, no. IMO, the only brushes/combs you need at all for your dog, is a good CC slicker, and a greyhound comb. Those will do all the jobs necessary for a good drying session, brush/combout session, and for scissoring.


Thanks! With all your info I should be able to finally get him straight once I get some experience.


----------

